# Show off your Hamilton on your favorite custom strap.



## Weisoseis

Here's mine, on a Toshi natural Horween shell cordovan.









Time is an invention...


----------



## Weisoseis

Now gone, Panatime beaver tail.

Time is an invention...


----------



## heyheyuw

Weisoseis said:


> Now gone, Panatime beaver tail.
> 
> Time is an invention...


I like that one.

Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


----------



## Weisoseis

heyheyuw said:


> I like that one.
> 
> Sent from an over-caffeinated state via Tapatalk.


Thanks, I wanted something other than reptile for a different look.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Alph.

*English rein leather, handmade.*









*I hate the original factory straps...*:-|


----------



## nightMD

Beautiful!


----------



## Time Flies!

Just received my Crown and Buckle Equip Strap for my Khaki Mechanical. Vintage Bomber Leather, for this Military Style watch! Love it, very thick leather :-d

Love leather straps!


----------



## Weisoseis

W&W blue mil strap.

Time is an invention...


----------



## fastfras

Received the watch this week, had a little difficulty with the stock leather and NATO. Took this off my Smiths Everest, I think the Pan Europ looks good with the vintage style stitched and padded strap.


----------



## Rasta602

Looks beautiful!


----------



## IPwatch

Looks really nice!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

I really like how my Hamilton Thin-o-matic (38mm) looks on a brown Eulit Perlon strap. It's also extremely comfortable and infinitely adjustable. YMMV, of course.


----------



## jaygibson




----------



## wwarren

I really like how my Khaki Field looks on the Australian Watchadoo. I guess it qualifies as custom since it's not native to the watch. I have since fitted a Hamilton buckle to it. I need to get a picture of that.


----------



## ChiefWahoo

When I first got my Viewmatic I thought the bracelet was too blingy and too dressy and sought to dress it down. Beau from beaubands made this to fit the annoying 23mm lugs. I don't care much for leather, so I haven't worn it in ages. Might try it on my silver version.


----------



## watchcollectio

that blue strap with that khaki hamilton is a winner combo !


----------



## tet

My hammy with my home made straps...


----------



## Weisoseis

watchcollectio said:


> that blue strap with that khaki hamilton is a winner combo !


Thanks.

Time is an invention...


----------



## prskier17

I don't have enought posts to "quote".... but the first pic in this thread looks great! It's so bold, and the brown strap looks perfect...


----------



## Weisoseis

Panatime Teju lizard 26/22mm my favorite taper.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Weisoseis

prskier17 said:


> I don't have enought posts to "quote".... but the first pic in this thread looks great! It's so bold, and the brown strap looks perfect...


Thank you.

Time is an invention...


----------



## sgbeskin

My Khaki Field on a strap that I made from saddle leather.


----------



## Myron

Great thread!

My Lemania 5100 on No. 8 shell cordovan from Horween.





Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono on Natural shell cordovan from Horween:



9379 Chronographs on No. 4 and Black shell cordovan from Horween:



Another Lemania 5100 on Cognac shell cordovan from Horween:



Edit -- the black-dialed Lemania 5100 came back from service today, so I moved the No. 8 strap over to it and made a new Whiskey shell strap for the white-dialed watch. These Bund-alike Hamiltons are super cool; if you ever get the chance to own one you should go for it.



Kind Regards,

Myron


----------



## Weisoseis

Myron said:


> Great thread!
> 
> My Lemania 5100 on No. 8 shell cordovan from Horween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono on Natural shell cordovan from Horween:
> 
> 
> 
> 9379 Chronographs on No. 4 and Black shell cordovan from Horween:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Lemania 5100 on Cognac shell cordovan from Horween:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Myron


Your watch case must smell amazing!

Time is an invention...


----------



## sidefx

My Khaki Pilot on a custom length Martu strap.


----------



## workinprogress

Bas and lokes


----------



## bourque9

my hamilton traveler gmt 2 on a custom croc strap


----------



## tet

My ETO with home made strap


----------



## wwarren




----------



## Part-timer

Here's my Jazzmaster on, although it doesn't look it, a very cheap £6 mesh strap from Amazon. I never for one minute thought it would look as good as it does. Normally on a tan leather strap, which really suits the watch in itself, this is a great example for me of how a new strap can make it like having a whole different watch and was the first time I really experimented with changing straps.


----------



## Myron

Part-timer said:


> Here's my Jazzmaster on, although it doesn't look it, a very cheap £6 mesh strap from Amazon. I never for one minute thought it would look as good as it does. Normally on a tan leather strap, which really suits the watch in itself, this is a great example for me of how a new strap can make it like having a whole different watch and was the first time I really experimented with changing straps.


Beautiful JM, part-timer. Can we see it on the tan leather?

I love this generation of jazz master, before they messed about with the sub-dials.

Myron


----------



## ConfusedOne

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on a deBeer Leather Strap
(Sorry for poor phone camera quality)


----------



## Weisoseis

Micah Vintager American rolled canvas, very comfortable.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Neognosis

Both custom straps, Hamilton on the right.


----------



## Bbpatrick

Heres my Khaki Field on a Horween Shell Cordovan from Worn and Wound. Its really well made and very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Weisoseis

Bbpatrick said:


> Heres my Khaki Field on a Horween Shell Cordovan from Worn and Wound. Its really well made and very comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 6780010


Perfect!

Time is an invention...


----------



## dcnpatience

Hamilton automatic chronograph (ref. 3828) on black/gray/red NATO strap.









Hamilton Khaki mechanical Pearl Harbor LE (0041/3333) on same black/gray/red NATO strap.









Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic on blue Perlon strap


----------



## kyleman

I usually wear the pan europ on a buffalo leather with deployment, but I like it on a nato too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton Khaki on old ass beat up Ammo shoes from Scott Allison










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## abhotix

Black Nato!


----------



## svogt91

Lord Hamiton on a handmade black leather strap from The Strap Smith, Rob Montana. Looks good, holding up to daily wear great and comfortable.

















Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## brew22

Here is my X wind khaki with my custom strap. Combat straps out of Montreal made it. I think it looks much better than the original brown strap.


----------



## cav007

Intra-matic on a brown Hadley-Roma

Hamilton Intramatic - Imgur


----------



## qtip.416

Fantastic on your wrist. Perfect size. Looks minty. Congrats. 



cav007 said:


> Intra-matic on a brown Hadley-Roma
> 
> Hamilton Intramatic - Imgur


----------



## Grilled01

Intra matic on dark brown cordovan strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Grilled01 said:


> Intra matic on dark brown cordovan strap.


nice, love this 1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## aero-engineer

The pic taken from the IG account @passion66sandra. Personally, it is most beautiful Hamilton I've ever seen! If anyone knows more about this model please send me PM.


----------



## KrisOK

Name that dead critter:


----------



## supersnout

Help me decide please!

Just got this new pilot strap from a fellow WUS member (THANK YOU!) but now I'm torn which hammy will receive the full-time setup! It makes sense to throw it on the pilot watch, but the original intent was to put it on the Pan Europ. Need your words of wisdom (and taste!). TIA!


----------



## Houls




----------



## KrisOK

supersnout said:


> Help me decide please!
> 
> Just got this new pilot strap from a fellow WUS member (THANK YOU!) but now I'm torn which hammy will receive the full-time setup! It makes sense to throw it on the pilot watch, but the original intent was to put it on the Pan Europ. Need your words of wisdom (and taste!). TIA!
> 
> View attachment 9839154


Not sure how that riveted strap would look with the Pan-Europ. One of the design queues on the Pan-Europ is the short lug design. Adding a strap with rivets might have the effect of visually elongating the the case. But then again, everybody's tastes are different, so I'd say try it out for a day or two. You can always go back to the black strap.

BTW, nice ostrich leg strap on the Jazzmaster chrono.


----------



## syahmiara

bund strap for my x wind


----------



## BrentYYC

aero-engineer said:


> The pic taken from the IG account @passion66sandra. Personally, it is most beautiful Hamilton I've ever seen! If anyone knows more about this model please send me PM.


It's a mid-90's Chrono-matic II, a follow-up version to the original Chrono-matic from 1971 that had the Caliber 11 movement with left hand crown (the first automatic chrono movement to hit the market, used by Heuer, Breitling and Hamilton in their Chrono-matic models).

The later Chrono-matic II shown in your pic doesn't use the Caliber 11 of the original Chrono-matic, but instead uses the 17 jewel Valjoux 7750 movement (before they changed it to 25 jewels).

Here's a detailed owner review.


----------



## Craustin1

On custom bund strap


----------



## CashewGuy

supersnout said:


> Help me decide please!
> 
> Just got this new pilot strap from a fellow WUS member (THANK YOU!) but now I'm torn which hammy will receive the full-time setup! It makes sense to throw it on the pilot watch, but the original intent was to put it on the Pan Europ. Need your words of wisdom (and taste!). TIA!
> 
> View attachment 9839154


My vote goes for the Pilot strap as well. I have the same watch and I put the cheap riveted strap from my Tisell on it and was pleasantly surprised at how nice it looked. I'll probably buy a higher quality one for it. I wonder if the Pan Europe wouldn't look better on a rally strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1

on a Scott Allison aka Timesofplenty from here on the forum



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Colderamstel

Pan Europe on B and R Bands perforated vintage strap with a modified deployment clasp...


----------



## KrisOK

Here's my Khaki Action Sunset on a custom baby croc belly strap made for me by a strap maker in Australia.


----------



## DarrinNYC77

What's the model number of your watch? Love it!



Alph. said:


> *English rein leather, handmade.*
> 
> View attachment 6125970
> 
> 
> *I hate the original factory straps...*:-|


----------



## Weisoseis

A Da Luca Horween shell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJAlcatraz

Where did you get those bracelets? Specifically the black one? really like them with the watch.


----------



## Colderamstel

Switched it from B and R to a Geckota... Dressed it up a bit.


----------



## electricme

lbovill said:


> Pan Europe on B and R Bands perforated vintage strap with a modified deployment clasp...
> 
> View attachment 9989482
> 
> 
> View attachment 9989498


Beautiful!


----------



## electricme

Cool I'll be the first Pan Europe Chrono in the thread.. .

Pan Europe Chrono with new Rally strap by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr


----------



## Colderamstel

electricme said:


> Cool I'll be the first Pan Europe Chrono in the thread.. .
> 
> Pan Europe Chrono with new Rally strap by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr


That strap keeps the vintage vibe alive. Much better than the stock strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygoose

Here's mine on a Martu strap














Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attuma

My Khaki Aviation Officer Auto on a suede strap from B & R Bands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electricme

How could I forget about my first Hammy:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Chrono on Blue Hirsch Calfs Leather Strap by Jeff Kimmel, on Flickr


----------



## mitchjrj

Was hoping to see more Pan Europ Chronos on this thread! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

KrisOK said:


> Name that dead critter:
> 
> View attachment 9834914
> 
> 
> View attachment 9834930


Beaver tail...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

X-PATROL on a Brady sailcloth strap


----------



## atdegs

Intra-matic on Hodinkee


----------



## atdegs

Scuba on Craft & Tailored


----------



## atdegs

RR Special on 19mm Kelaran Alligator


----------



## Weisoseis

atdegs said:


> Intra-matic on Hodinkee
> View attachment 12411473
> 
> 
> View attachment 12411641


Oh yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knockologist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jimbizzle

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second


----------



## ledr

My X-Patrol on a custom leather strap, made by a friend:


----------



## Phaelehh

kind of a strange combination. but looks good and fits well in my opinion.


----------



## spoonman

Put the Europ on the vintage grand prix by Geckota. Love the retro vibe.


----------



## DavidPE

lbovill said:


> Pan Europe on B and R Bands perforated vintage strap with a modified deployment clasp...
> 
> View attachment 9989482
> 
> 
> View attachment 9989498


Does that deployment clasp fold the tail under the buckle end of the strap? If so, do you happen to remember the type/brand?


----------



## riff raff

I'd like to see that as well. I have a black rallye strap coming from B&R for my Pilot Pioneer and would like a similar set up.



DavidPE said:


> Does that deployment clasp fold the tail under the buckle end of the strap? If so, do you happen to remember the type/brand?


----------



## ZM-73

Pan-Europ on a leather strap from ManCaveLeather.


----------



## T.S.F.

What strap is that?


----------



## riff raff

T.S.F. said:


> What strap is that?


One PanEurope, he mentions Man Cave Leather. Looks like some pretty nice staps, priced well:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/550841...ap-thick-rally-racing?ref=shop_home_active_16


----------



## ZM-73

T.S.F. said:


> What strap is that?


riff raff is correct about it coming from Man Cave Leather. Nice straps.


----------



## atdegs

Adding to the list.

Khaki Mechanical on EKStraps (@rene.r) custom OD canvas








Mechanical again on another EKStraps custom vintage leather


----------



## briguy33

my "Blue Bomber" 90's Hamilton automatic chronograph on a blue leather bomber jacket strap to complete the look.


----------



## cowslinger

Khaki Field Mechanicals take to just about any color you can imagine because they are devoid any color of their own. I have enjoyed trying a vast variety of nylon straps with this watch lately.


----------



## DNARNA

Khaki Field Mechanical/Toshi-Black CMXL


----------



## DNARNA

Khaki Field Mechanical/Toshi-Black CMXL


----------



## ledr

My Pioneer mechanical on a Pattini custom strap:


And here is my X-Patrol on a strap hand made by a friend:


----------



## ledr

EDIT: sent twice


----------



## usclassic




----------



## usclassic

View attachment 13572579


View attachment 13572581


----------



## marv524

Khaki 42mm on a Brooklands MkII by TSS









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Promaster91

1st post, 1st automatic, 1st yada yada yada...

Khaki Pilot Pioneer. People at work think I'm crazy watching the rotor and mechanism flip around with a huge, silly smile...

Awesome site and resource; thanks all!


----------



## Promaster91

Edit: Sorry, had this thread open so long, forgot the "custom strap" part (Hangs head in shame)...


----------



## Arcane Analog

This one looks great.



bourque9 said:


> my hamilton traveler gmt 2 on a custom croc strap
> View attachment 6380522


----------



## Arcane Analog

This one looks great too. What brand / model of strap is this?



KrisOK said:


> View attachment 9834914
> 
> 
> View attachment 9834930


----------



## Arcane Analog

That strap is gorgeous.



ledr said:


> And here is my X-Patrol on a strap hand made by a friend:


----------



## Vlance

Khaki King on homemade


----------



## stockae92

Some aftermarket option for the brown dial 38mm mechanical field watch


----------



## tmnc

Pan Europ on Horween vintage strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus

Had this guy up on eBay for sale, decided to wear it before it sells, and while wearing it, I took it off the market. Khaki Chrono 38mm on a custom MEL strap I got on Etsy.


----------



## Impulse

Jazzmaster on stitched leather.


----------



## marv524

Hammy on brown croc









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GrimFandango

I tried this one on a lot of different straps before I settled on this one:









I like how the Burgundy matches with the off-white of the dial. And it has a kind of vintage flair to go along with the design of the watch.


----------



## GrimFandango

Upside down for some reason and since it is my first post there seems to be no way to edit. XD


----------



## Promaster91

This is better: C&B leathers and new perlon


----------



## franco60

Vintage Hamilton diver on custom cork perforated rallye.








Vintage Hamilton chrono on gunny.








Hamilton diver on butterscotch ostrich.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

Bauhus said:


> Had this guy up on eBay for sale, decided to wear it before it sells, and while wearing it, I took it off the market. Khaki Chrono 38mm on a custom MEL strap I got on Etsy.


Great watch and that's a superb strap, thanks for sharing. I can understand why you decided against selling! Has happened to me too quite a few times when I decided to wear a piece for (what was supposed to be) the last time.


----------



## WeirdGuy




----------



## moreland4

ZM-73 said:


> Pan-Europ on a leather strap from ManCaveLeather via Etsy.
> View attachment 13047957
> 
> View attachment 13047961


Perfect match. Stunning!


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## cowslinger

A black nylon strap accentuates the simple utilitarian look of the Khaki Mechanical.


----------



## Howzit




----------



## moreland4

Navy Pioneer on a B&R Bands Oak Classic Vintage


----------



## Drumguy

Strapsco Tan with contrast stitching.


----------



## davidham

On Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron


----------



## stockae92

38mm mechanical field watch with brown dial on BUND


----------



## stockae92

38mm mechanical field watch with brown dial on BUND


----------



## William1Wilson

...This is my wonderful Hamilton Intra Matic 68 / 40mm, with its custom Racing holes strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton


----------



## copperjohn

I have a 42mm Khaki and seem to be having trouble getting the bracelet off. Its like my removal tool will not grip the spring bar. I have tried a regular removal tool, and a mini screwdriver. I remove spring bars all the time on other watches to change the strop (I'm not a novice). Is there a trick to it that I am missing?


----------



## copperjohn

William1Wilson said:


> ...This is my wonderful Hamilton Intra Matic 68 / 40mm, with its custom Racing holes strap hand made by an Italian craftsman my friend, stunningly beautiful! #Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 14003917
> 
> View attachment 14003919
> 
> View attachment 14003921
> 
> View attachment 14003923
> 
> View attachment 14003925
> 
> View attachment 14003929
> 
> View attachment 14003931
> 
> View attachment 14003933


Nice strap.


----------



## franco60

1972 Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich








Big Eye reverse panda on sheepskin rallye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Nice pieces!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut

My vintage Khaki on a Forest Chevron strap from Crown & Buckle


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## rfortson

Hamilton Chronograph G (~1975) on a StrapsCo rally strap.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FSU92grad

My Hamilton on a Barton leather Watch band.....

Sublime...


----------



## AngelDeVille

I don't know if I have found the right strap for it yet, but this one is decent.


----------



## AngelDeVille

Now, I found the one....

I guess leather isn't my thing...


----------



## three-hander

davidham said:


> On Crown and Buckle Stone Chevron


Don't mean to sidetrack the thread, just trying to contact you and you have PMs turned off.


----------



## Weisoseis

yankeexpress said:


>


That strap is perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mwchandler21

Jazzmaster Viewmatic on the Oxblood Bronco Leather by Kvarnsjö Leather
Khaki King on the Sand Classic Suede also by Kvarnsjö Leather.
Both purchased from CheapestNatoStraps


----------



## brash47

FSU92grad said:


> My Hamilton on a Barton leather Watch band.....
> 
> Sublime...


I find that Barton and Ritche, for the price, are doing great things for watch bands. I haven't found one yet that I didnt like.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo

I like my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical on this Da Luca strap.


----------



## chili1619

My Pilot Chrono on a Geckota Aldergrove strap:


----------



## bhudrei

chili1619 said:


> My Pilot Chrono on a Geckota Aldergrove strap:
> 
> View attachment 14565153


What model # is this beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chili1619

bhudrei said:


> What model # is this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hamilton Pilot Auto Chrono - H64666735


----------



## Weisoseis

Worn&Wound model 2 classic in olive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antoniomvm

Hamilton Khaki Navy with a NDC Strap.









Enviado de meu Moto Z (2) usando o Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop

My version of a "custom strap". Just an every day generic black leather strap
With extra strap holes and a redded buckle.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## danshort

I didn't care for the bracelet that came with this watch and struggled finding the right strap for a while. I almost made the decision to sell the watch but found a new appreciation for it after putting it on this light brown watch gecko contoured strap.


----------



## d52vnv

Do the custom straps fit a 6.25'' wrist? A friend’s asking.


----------



## Weisoseis

danshort said:


> I didn't care for the bracelet that came with this watch and struggled finding the right strap for a while. I almost made the decision to sell the watch but found a new appreciation for it after putting it on this light brown watch gecko contoured strap.
> View attachment 14698203
> 
> View attachment 14698207


Outstanding!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73

Hamilton QNE


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

X-Patrol on a B&R Retro Vintage Tropical strap.


----------



## Drewberg11

Picked this up a couple months ago based off of others recommendations here. Can’t thank them enough. It was between this watch and a Raymond Weil black chronograph which in retrospect I really don’t like now. This watch however, still loving it. The factory strap was nice but I feel like I’d destroy it over time with the tang buckle so I got a Hadley Roma sailcloth and a deployment buckle.


----------



## Maddog1970

Big second on the JR Chrono, and also the strap....while the OEM is nice, it's a little fragile feeling!......

So as my current bent seems to be natos, I went with a distressed single pass Daluca....


----------



## Drewberg11

Maddog1970 said:


> Big second on the JR Chrono, and also the strap....while the OEM is nice, it's a little fragile feeling!......
> 
> So as my current bent seems to be natos, I went with a distressed single pass Daluca....
> 
> View attachment 15009001


Nice strap! I was wondering what it would like like with a tan one. It's funny I watched both seasons of the show and never knew they were connected until I came across the watch in a forum thread and started researching and then saw some promo pictures on the Hamilton website. It's running like a champ so far.


----------



## Maddog1970

Khaki on a Kizzi NASA strap......


----------



## MrZeke

Khaki manual wind date on a former nato strap that I cut in to two pieces and sewed the ends to take pins so now it wears like a normal strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind

Hammy on Miltat honeycomb military green nylon strap:


----------



## Weisoseis

I haven't posted here for a while now, but I'm always keeping an eye on the awesome strap combos posted here. Today I chose a Da Luca Horween inside/out MIL strap.

Be well,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ejhc11

Have a Horween Chromexcel from The House of Straps - very comfy and fits well. I use this strap on a few of my 20mm watches and they all work well.


----------



## Philbo24




----------



## trameline

Pilot on Strap by Pavel


----------



## rrstd

Intra-Matic Auto Chrono with strap from Man Cave Leather.


----------



## BRN

_Rios 1931 Kaluga Cognac_



_Nomos Horween Shell Cordovan_


----------



## Weisoseis

B&S Tuscan light olive leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danshort

Khaki Pilot Pioneer Auto on Red Rocks Toasted Almond canvas. I roughed the strap up a little to give it a more aged look.


----------



## cottontop

Brown dial Khaki Quartz with strap hand made and gifted by a friend.
Joe


----------



## yankeexpress

Murph on a Hadley-Roma 854


----------



## Weisoseis

Summer mode! Isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

